# What is the best road trip to do? final destination: Melbourne



## roisenim (11 mo ago)

Hi there,

We are moving to Melbourne from Ireland and want to do a big road trip before getting there.

Our plan is to fly into a different state and drive across to Melbourne. 

We had originally planned to fly into Perth and drive across west to east but you can't fly into Perth right now. We are now considering flying into Darwin and driving down to Melbourne but we are not sure and perhaps we are underestimating how much driving would actually be involved.

Would be grateful for any advice or recommendations!


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

roisenim said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are moving to Melbourne from Ireland and want to do a big road trip before getting there.
> 
> ...


Darwin to Melbourne near enough 4000km. It would depend on how much time you want to spend. 
If you aren't familiar you could easily take your time from Sydney to Melbourne, at least that way if something comes up or things change it won't take long to get there. There is also plenty of country you can see along the way, either driving coastal or inland.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

roisenim said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are moving to Melbourne from Ireland and want to do a big road trip before getting there.
> 
> ...


At about 8 hours driving each day, you could do it in 5 days.

You could do it in 16 days and see some sights on the way. Example trip at https://www.travellers-autobarn.com.au/blog/darwin-to-melbourne-road-trip-itinerary


----------

